# Virginia/Maryland Fiber Festivals



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

April 5, noon - 4:00 p.m.  Sheep to Shawl An annual event at Meadow Farm Museum in Glen Allen. www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/specialevents 

April 12 - Olde Liberty Fibre Fair - Bedford, VA www.olfibrefaire.com

April 26 - Powhatan Festival of Fiber - Powhatan, VA www.powhatansfestivaloffiber.com

May 3-4 Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival West Friendship, MD www.sheepandwool.org


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

JCF said:


> April 5, noon - 4:00 p.m.  Sheep to Shawl An annual event at Meadow Farm Museum in Glen Allen. www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/specialevents
> 
> April 12 - Olde Liberty Fibre Fair - Bedford, VA www.olfibrefaire.com
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I wonder if I can work in a family visit in combination with one of those fiber festivals. Viriginia is so beautiful in the spring.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

JCF said:


> April 5, noon - 4:00 p.m.  Sheep to Shawl An annual event at Meadow Farm Museum in Glen Allen. www.co.henrico.va.us/rec/specialevents
> 
> April 12 - Olde Liberty Fibre Fair - Bedford, VA www.olfibrefaire.com
> 
> ...


JCF--see you at the Powhatan Festival of Fiber! Not sure who you are, but I'll be the one shopping for yarn and Felt Song Fiber fairies!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> JCF--see you at the Powhatan Festival of Fiber! Not sure who you are, but I'll be the one shopping for yarn and Felt Song Fiber fairies!


I hope to go as well, it's a just a squirt from Palmyra, where my family lives. Again, thanks for posting! Spring is here, or on the way, people!!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

More than likely I'll be at the Mayhem Farm booth. They will have a banner with alpacas and Arabian horse or two. I'll be the short dumpy broad who looks bad in jeans with glasses and white hair. Please come introduce yourself!

Mayhem raises alpacas so there should be plenty of yarn and rovings. They also will have weaving and looms. Purchased a fair amount of alpaca yarn from Lynn a couple of years ago and it is soooooo soft.

Joan Frazier


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

JCF said:


> More than likely I'll be at the Mayhem Farm booth. They will have a banner with alpacas and Arabian horse or two. I'll be the short dumpy broad who looks bad in jeans with glasses and white hair. Please come introduce yourself!
> 
> Mayhem raises alpacas so there should be plenty of yarn and rovings. They also will have weaving and looms. Purchased a fair amount of alpaca yarn from Lynn a couple of years ago and it is soooooo soft.
> 
> Joan Frazier


Joan, I'll look for you but doubt that is an accurate description of the real you!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Joan, I'll look for you but doubt that is an accurate description of the real you!


Wanna bet? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks for the info


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! I live in central Virginia, and have family in Glen Allen. I have never heard of some of these festivals. Of course the BIG one is the MD Sheep and Wool Festival. One that is not on your list is the Montpelier Fall Fiber Festival. I think this one is always on the first full weekend in October.

http://fallfiberfestival.org/


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

bonniephillips said:


> Thank you! I live in central Virginia, and have family in Glen Allen. I have never heard of some of these festivals. Of course the BIG one is the MD Sheep and Wool Festival. One that is not on your list is the Montpelier Fall Fiber Festival. I think this one is always on the first full weekend in October.
> 
> http://fallfiberfestival.org/


Bonnie, correct you are. The Montpelier Festival is, up to now, my favorite. Can't tell you how much yarn I've purchased over the years. Plus I dearly love watching the BCs work having had the love of my life being a BC.


----------



## bonniephillips (Feb 15, 2014)

JCF said:


> Can't tell you how much yarn I've purchased over the years.


Yarn and knitting books are my temptations, so either have to attend these while dirt poor, and just pine away, or when I have money to spend so I can be knitting-poor. LOL

I hope to get to at least one of these this years. I have never seen the dogs work. Dogs are wonderful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Connecticut Wool and Sheep Festival is April 26. Our medieval group will be there doing demos on fiber crafts. I'll take our warp weighted loom. If any of you come, please stop by and say hello.


----------



## LydiaC67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

